#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Perkin elmer Clarus 580 help needed

## Mbadran

can any one help me to get data from Total chrome using two channel (FID and TCD) to analyze natural gas according to GPA 2286 the problem in combining the two channels to get one result file as the provided excell macro seems not to work


thanks in advanceSee More: Perkin elmer Clarus 580 help needed

----------

